# Gather Round - Soil Test Results 1/29/2020



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I just got my latest soil test results from Spectrum and overall not bad. Iron is off the charts high however, macros and micros seem to be in decent range. Phos has come down a bit from last season, I eliminated phos from my apps last year and used CarbonX as my primary granular. I applied 002 MicroGreene and 007 GreenEffect during peak summer months. 
Feel free to sound off and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pretty good soil. Just a maintenance strategy going forward (eg. CarbonX). You can actually just do nitrogen only too.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

thanks @g-man I was pleasantly surprised at how stable the soil is on the test, I may test again in the fall before seed down to see if anything has changed. Is this something you would suggest?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Unless you think the sample is bad, you probably don't need to test for a 2 years. The soil doesn't change that fast and this looks really good.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Yep, looks good. No more phosphorus though.


----------

